# Red wasps & yellow jackets are nest buildn!



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Be careful near the fences along your gardens,sheds,bbq pitt tables,etc because the red wasps and yellow jactets are starting to build their nest and are very aggressive if you make the wrong move. I knocked down 3 small ones yesterday afternoon.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I've been killing them on the underside of my house. They seem to really like the front porch, too.

If you go to buy some spray, find the foaming kind. It works great. It keeps them from flying so there is very little chance of getting stung while the poison does its thing.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Yep, it seems that the yellow jackets are going to be the bug pest of the year here... Every year we seem to have a different predominate bug/pest.

Looks like I'll be bombing the deer stands 2X a month.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

WD-40 and a lighter. Good Times.....


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

I had yellow jackets under my waterhose holder and one got me on the elbow on Sunday! Hurt like heck for a few minutes!


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

I hate those things, they are all over my pool already!


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

Red wasps & yellow jackets maybe important pollinators for your garden if you have one. This maybe the anwer for the other topic that squash plants kept dropping immature fruits. I kept having to hand-pollinate my squash & zucchini plants but last year I stopped kilking red wasps, saw them pollinating my plants each morining and all my squash plants took off giving hundreds of flowers & fruits. Well, if you're allergic to wasp stings like I am, just spray down their nests with a water hose, maybe they would build somewhere else, like next door neighbors or under your roof. Seemed like they abandon these nests after a while, no harms done.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Soap and water does the trick for me.


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Got zapped by two red wasps last Sat. morning. After quite a battle in the back yard Sat. afternoon, all is quiet again. You're not kidding about them being aggressive. The first shot was to my back as I stood up from the patio table...never saw the little bastage coming.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Mowers really pee them off!!!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

dont yall be so mean to them wasps.
most folks dont know that they put a hurtin' on web-worms in pecan trees.
we let them nest anywhere except over doorways and our pecans do good.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Sorry. my deer stands, feeders & porches are off-limits, just like snakes. They squat on my territory & they are dead.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Use Walmart or Autozone carburator cleaner spray can. This stuff works great and is cheaper than insecticide! See my post on carpenter bee. I used to spray bedliner adhesive at those waspes and their net. They flew nowhere but dropped dead. PETA may go after me now


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

i wish it was red wasp of yellow jackets, right now i got a super aggressive bumble bee that has decided my back patio is his or her territory. If you go out side it will fly into your face and hover and let you know whos area it is. there is a little bumblebee that keeps coming around and the big un keeps chasin it off. i don't care for any of them, but i DO NOT mess with them )(*&$) )($*)*# )(*#)# bumblebees.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Slim-N-None said:


> i wish it was red wasp of yellow jackets, right now i got a super aggressive bumble bee that has decided my back patio is his or her territory. If you go out side it will fly into your face and hover and let you know whos area it is. there is a little bumblebee that keeps coming around and the big un keeps chasin it off. i don't care for any of them, but i DO NOT mess with them )(*&$) )($*)*# )(*#)# bumblebees.


Trust me. Go get one of those Walmart carb cleaner can and spray them. They will be gone for good! A new can can shoot more than 20ft, so you will have room to run


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

BullyARed said:


> Trust me. Go get one of those Walmart carb cleaner can and spray them. They will be gone for good! A new can can shoot more than 20ft, so you will have room to run


not sure if the neighbors would approve or not, but if i could open the back door believe me i wouldn't need carb cleaner cause i would take it's big arse out with a 12 ga.







ok, ok, maybe I'm exaggerating just a lil, i can get outside, just do not want to **** that bad dude off. my dad swatted, but didn't kill a bumblebee. that thing followed him to and from work for a week. he had to leave before daylight and come home after dark. if it would hear him come out of the house or pull up in the truck in the day time and it would come and wait for him.


----------

